# Voyagerfan99's Minecraft Server Thread



## voyagerfan99

Hey guys. Some of you are already aware I'm running a dedicated Minecraft server. I thought I should create an info thread on server status, updates, and other misc. stuff. If you have any suggestions on improvements and/or mods to the server, please feel free to post in this thread and let me know.

Please note there is currently a whitelist in effect. If you wish to join the server, please post your Minecraft username and I'll add you to the list.

This is a standard Minecraft server. There is also a Tekkit Minecraft server.

In order to join the Tekkit Server, you are required to download and run Minecraft using the Technic Launcher. You can download it from HERE. The .JAR version usually works best.


*Mod List*
Timber - Chop one block of tree with any axe and the entire tree comes down.
CoreProtect - Logging of block breaks and placements. If you grief, I'll see it.
WorldEdit - Easily edit large areas of land

*General Rules:*
Be courteous to other players. If you didn't build it, don't destroy it. Simple enough.


*CURRENT SERVER STATUS:* Retired

*CURRENT SERVER IP:* -
*Tekkit Port (Add to end of IP)*: -
*Standard Minecraft port (Add to end of IP)*: -

If you enjoy playing on this server, please consider donating to help cover server costs. You can CLICK HERE to donate. Every donation is appreciated!


----------



## voyagerfan99

**Reserved for any necessary future use**


----------



## NyxCharon

This server features a 8 minute roller coaster


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

NyxCharon said:


> This server features a 8 minute roller coaster



 And I thought my 4 and a half roller coaster was long!


----------



## M1kkelZR

damn I wish I had a legit account now lol.
But then again, playing with friends in a cracked server is also fun


----------



## NyxCharon

Someone decided to be funny and plant tnt in the house where you start the coaster, as well as a trap button to set it off. luckily i spawned inside the house and saw it and removed it first. I just want to know, who did it?


Also:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bet it was Lucas who did that.

And DAMN! I'm gonna have to take a hop on that coaster.


----------



## NyxCharon

voyagerfan99 said:


> Bet it was Lucas who did that.
> 
> And DAMN! I'm gonna have to take a hop on that coaster.



watch out, there's a couple skeletons riding around 
Going to stop working on the track for a bit and start putting up a bunch of fencing. I have yet to get more then one ride the whole way without stopping because something is on the track.


----------



## voyagerfan99

NyxCharon said:


> watch out, there's a couple skeletons riding around
> Going to stop working on the track for a bit and start putting up a bunch of fencing. I have yet to get more then one ride the whole way without stopping because something is on the track.



Yeah I stopped multiple times to rid the track of stuck carts.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is currently down. Running Windows updates and attempting a server mod.


----------



## byteninja2

If that server was working, I would join in, and guess what my ID is? Byteninja1, add me to the whitelist Please? If it has a whitelist. My house, which I just finished building a super advanced entrance to, needs some work, and i havent got on mc in the longest time.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is back up and running.

Byteninja, you've been added to the whitelist :good:


----------



## byteninja2

Should be on in 12 hours.


----------



## byteninja2

I have the strangest feeling the house is not supposed to be like this. I didnt  do it, I logged on and it was like this.


----------



## Aastii

Can I get a whitelist please, same name as forums.

For mods, might I suggest Tekkit

http://www.technicpack.net/tekkit/

It is a mod pack that makes Minecraft a whole new game. You have all of the original stuff in there, but you also have a hell of a lot more. If you want to take a look before throwing it on, give us a shout and I'll pm you our server details to have a go


----------



## byteninja2

Multiplayer commands!!!!! I have single player commands, it is the best mod I have tried.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I saw Green_dog's house got destroyed. Not sure how that happened.

You've been whitelisted Aastii :good:


----------



## byteninja2

So, were is the roller coaster?


----------



## Aastii

If there are people on there being arses, might I recommend putting Bukkit on the server (If it isn't already) and getting Backup

http://bukkitbackup.com/

It will automatically backup the server at a set interval whenever there are players in the server, so should anything happen you can roll back


----------



## byteninja2

Rollar coaster?


----------



## NyxCharon

byteninja2 said:


> Rollar coaster?



from the spawn if you are looking to the entrance to the house, go south west. You'll see a small house. It starts in there


----------



## byteninja2

Can somebody reset my save on the server? My save is MESSED UP.


----------



## Aastii

Messed up how so?

If you just drop all your crap you have it fresh, then die and you are at spawn again eh voila, new (Minus the healoth + food)


----------



## byteninja2

Messed up.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Very tempted to get Minecraft for my PC now as well... hmmm....


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Can somebody reset my save on the server? My save is MESSED UP.



Hold on, I'll see what I can do.

EDIT: I've removed your old player profile. Next time you log on you should start off fresh. (It usually takes a few seconds for you to land and the server to load).



Aastii said:


> Can I get a whitelist please, same name as forums.
> 
> For mods, might I suggest Tekkit
> 
> http://www.technicpack.net/tekkit/
> 
> It is a mod pack that makes Minecraft a whole new game. You have all of the original stuff in there, but you also have a hell of a lot more. If you want to take a look before throwing it on, give us a shout and I'll pm you our server details to have a go



Currently have it downloaded. I need to experiement a little and find the seed for my current server, cause it's a great map.



byteninja2 said:


> Multiplayer commands!!!!! I have single player commands, it is the best mod I have tried.



I'll look into it.



Hyper_Kagome said:


> Very tempted to get Minecraft for my PC now as well... hmmm....



Get it you fool!


----------



## byteninja2

Thanks.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yeah... just not sure how much my laptop will like having it being run is all, Travis. Lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Yeah... just not sure how much my laptop will like having it being run is all, Travis. Lol.



What laptop do you have again?


----------



## NyxCharon

Just made a brick path to the house from the spawn, to help people find it. I'll add fences to the coaster soon since it needs it badly.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

voyagerfan99 said:


> What laptop do you have again?



HP Probook 4510s... only I'm sure I have 4gig RAM instead of 2.
Windows 7, not Vista.

And System Requirements Lab says I don't meet minimum requirements...
Video Card
Minimum: ATI Rage or GeForce 256 with OpenGL 1.2 Support
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family

Now I really do need a new computer. Guess I'll keep saving for that desktop rig... ;-;


----------



## byteninja2

Voyager, can you reset my save one more time? Its my internets fault, I think.


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Voyager, can you reset my save one more time? Its my internets fault, I think.



Done.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is currently down for maintenance.


----------



## ScottALot

Server thread


----------



## byteninja2

Cheese, I think I finnaly fixed my net. Im now getting 10 MBPs off my 30 mbps connection.
Edit: I hate my router.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScottALot said:


> Server thread



Welcome to CoFo, may I take your order?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is now active. The server has been moved over to a Bukkit server. The world has been saved.

Residence mod has been installed to allow users to protect their buildings. Please see this video tutorial on proper commands.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bC96RT_5BlQ#!


----------



## NyxCharon

holy crap it's 33 minutes long.


----------



## Troncoso

NyxCharon said:


> holy crap it's 33 minutes long.



Yeah? And do you think the army protects your ass after 5 minutes of training? Is that what you think!?!?

EDIT: Also, if you wouldn't mind white listing troncoso. That would be cool.


----------



## Gooberman

=[ it seems like you gave everyone creative but meh ((


----------



## voyagerfan99

Done :good:

A note on the video, you can skip into it a fair bit. The beginning part is only for me.



Gooberman said:


> =[ it seems like you gave everyone creative but meh ((



I've moved the server, so not everything is as it should be. I still have some changes I need to make.


----------



## Gooberman

k


----------



## itsaferbie

My minecraft name is the same as the forum name. If you'd be so kind.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Added :good:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I may try wandering out into Minecraft today after work, I'm not too sure yet. Fight with a laggy computer or play the Alpha Version (pretty much) on Xbox...

Or maybe just watch Bleach. Hmm.


----------



## Aastii

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I may try wandering out into Minecraft today after work, I'm not too sure yet. Fight with a laggy computer or play the Alpha Version (pretty much) on Xbox...
> 
> Or maybe just watch Bleach. Hmm.



I played Minecraft on an Nvidia 6150, which is worse than what you have. It will run it, you just may have to run it in a smaller window for it to not lag hard


----------



## Troncoso

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I may try wandering out into Minecraft today after work, I'm not too sure yet. Fight with a laggy computer or play the Alpha Version (pretty much) on Xbox...
> 
> Or maybe just watch Bleach. Hmm.





Aastii said:


> I played Minecraft on an Nvidia 6150, which is worse than what you have. It will run it, you just may have to run it in a smaller window for it to not lag hard



Yep. You can run minecraft on pretty low end PC's as long as you have the right settings. Biggest ones are view distance and window size.


----------



## NyxCharon

hey voyager, any chance you can make me a OP?


----------



## voyagerfan99

NyxCharon said:


> hey voyager, any chance you can make me a OP?



Done :good:


----------



## Gooberman

ok, i don't want anyone using creative lol xD i build that entire wooden path with just cutting down trees and what not and now i'm starting a farm xD


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman said:


> ok, i don't want anyone using creative lol xD i build that entire wooden path with just cutting down trees and what not and now i'm starting a farm xD



The only people set to be in creative mode are the OP's when they desire (Green_dog, ScottyCatMan, and NyxCharon).


----------



## byteninja2

Yeah, well the ops are not doing very good jobs. There is trolls like nobodys business. You better fix the white list.


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Yeah, well the ops are not doing very good jobs. There is trolls like nobodys business. You better fix the white list.



The OP's are only OP's so they can change their game modes, spawn items,  and control other world features.

The white list consists of:
green_dog
troncoso
bytenonja1 - You
scottycatman - ScottALot
darthaus (my coworker)
NyxCharon
DecodeError (Hyper)
Voyagerfan99 (me)
itsaferbie
goob3rman
aastii

Who's causing an issue?


----------



## Thanatos

Is the IP still the same? Could you repost the IP for me? thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanatos said:


> Is the IP still the same? Could you repost the IP for me? thanks!



See first post. The first post is updated whenever anything changes.


----------



## itsaferbie

Could I please get OP? I wanna put a dunk tank type game in the world.


----------



## afsc102938

could i get a white list? my minecraft name is ixiboneheadixi


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> could i get a white list? my minecraft name is ixiboneheadixi



Added :good:


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> Added :good:



would it be possible to get OP after a couple days of playing so i can build in creative? i say a couple days of playing so you know im not a troll, and if you like i can link you to builds on http://www.mcschematics.com/ that have won awards etc. they are massive so that is why i need creative, just to put a few good public use areas and stuff on the server  and im glad to finally find a sever again so thanks for adding me


----------



## afsc102938

server is down


----------



## voyagerfan99

I won't make you an OP, but I'll set you to creative next time you log in.



afsc102938 said:


> server is down



I shut it down quickly to edit a list. It's back up.


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> I won't make you an OP, but I'll set you to creative next time you log in.



ok, thats all i need lol


----------



## afsc102938

ok so before i start building, just wondering what would be wanted most? a dirigible, pirate ship, house or building of some sort, farm of some kind, a nice town, a railway, just wanna build something that people would like


----------



## Mr.Moose

Currently at work, but I'll hop on later tonight if you'd be kind enough to whitelist me 

IGN: MrM00se (those are zero's, yes)


Thanks,

Appreciate it!


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> ok so before i start building, just wondering what would be wanted most? a dirigible, pirate ship, house or building of some sort, farm of some kind, a nice town, a railway, just wanna build something that people would like



Build this O_O

[ut]LGkkyKZVzug[/ut]



Mr.Moose said:


> Currently at work, but I'll hop on later tonight if you'd be kind enough to whitelist me
> 
> IGN: MrM00se (those are zero's, yes)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Appreciate it!



Added :good:


----------



## Mr.Moose

voyagerfan99 said:


> Added :good:



Thanks for the quick response ^.^

I'll be getting on soon...

Thanks again!


----------



## Aastii

omnomnom treecapitator


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> omnomnom treecapitator



Welcome


----------



## Gooberman

someone is def griefing on the server i remember a command that was core inspect don't remember the plugin though


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman said:


> someone is def griefing on the server i remember a command that was core inspect don't remember the plugin though



I found CoreProtect. Looking into it.


----------



## afsc102938

and im back, gonna start a big project now lol its a secret though


----------



## itsaferbie

The Dunk Tanks are now finally open. There is a huge sign that says now open on it. It's hard to miss.


----------



## voyagerfan99

itsaferbie said:


> The Dunk Tanks are now finally open. There is a huge sign that says now open on it. It's hard to miss.



Looking forward to checking them out later :good:


----------



## massahwahl

Hey I would love to join, username is massahwahl


----------



## PhotonCrasher

hey there can i be whitelisted please,
ign: madjohn


----------



## voyagerfan99

massahwahl said:


> Hey I would love to join, username is massahwahl





PhotonCrasher said:


> hey there can i be whitelisted please,
> ign: madjohn



Sorry for the late response. I've been out all day and just got home. Both of you have been whitelisted :good:


----------



## afsc102938

you guys need to be online more lol and voyagerfan, get worldedit if you could please


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> you guys need to be online more lol and voyagerfan, get worldedit if you could please



Added :good:


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> Added :good:



ok cool and could you give me some perms? i dont need OP like i dont need to kick ban people but i need to switch from creative to survival, time set and worldedit perms and dont worry i wont grief im way out in the middle of no where building lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> ok cool and could you give me some perms? i dont need OP like i dont need to kick ban people but i need to switch from creative to survival, time set and worldedit perms and dont worry i wont grief im way out in the middle of no where building lol



I believe you  I'll get to it when I can.


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> I believe you  I'll get to it when I can.



kk cool, also i know with worldedit you can put it schematics, and me and my buddy did a wood ship like a while back in idk like alpha or something so would it be cool if i stuck that in where im building and updated it? although i have no clue how to get them in


----------



## Troncoso

I'm not able to login on minecraft at the moment. Anyone else?


----------



## NyxCharon

Troncoso said:


> I'm not able to login on minecraft at the moment. Anyone else?



Same. Login fails.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yup. Also down for me. I'll use this time to set some permissions. Server is down.


----------



## afsc102938

still down, and voyagerfan if i wanted to put in a schematic with worldedit would i need to give it to you first?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay, so I am totally lost when it comes to setting permissions. If you know what you're doing, let me know if I'm doing this right. It's in line in the editor, but just a little off-skew when inserted as code.



		Code:
	

ignore-nijiperms-bridges: true
resolvers:
    enabled:
    - PluginPermissionsResolver
    - PermissionsExResolver
    - bPermissionsResolver
    - NijiPermissionsResolver
    - DinnerPermsResolver
    - FlatFilePermissionsResolver
permissions:
    groups:
        default:
            permissions:
            - worldedit.reload
            - worldedit.selection
            - worlds.creative.worldedit.region
        admins:
            permissions:
            - '*'
    users:
        sk89q:
            permissions:
            - worldedit
            groups:
            - admins
        voyagerfan99:
		    Permissions:
			- '*'
			Groups
			- admins
		ixibonehead:
		    Permissions:
			- worldedit.reload
            - worldedit.selection
            - worlds.creative.worldedit.region


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server back up, but Minecraft itself is still down.


----------



## afsc102938

no clue about the perms, all i know is OP = all perms( i think ) and idk i think with the perms you might have to set different groups maybe lol i have no clue


----------



## itsaferbie

Minecraft is still down.


----------



## Troncoso

Minecraft is back up.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

i dunno but when i was a moderator way back on the mc-bestcraft sevrer, they had it set up with different groups and each group had different perms,, such as owner which had every perm, and moderator which had some perms, and builder etc......


----------



## afsc102938

whats up with worldedit? its not even a permissions issue now, now its just saying every worldedit command is unknown and theres nothing about it in the help when before the WE commands were in the help, im confused lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> whats up with worldedit? its not even a permissions issue now, now its just saying every worldedit command is unknown and theres nothing about it in the help when before the WE commands were in the help, im confused lol



I haven't tried it. Look into WE commands online.


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> I haven't tried it. Look into WE commands online.



i use world edit quite frequently, but the commands arent like in the server, its weird, i think you may have messed it up playing with the permissions lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> i use world edit quite frequently, but the commands arent like in the server, its weird, i think you may have messed it up playing with the permissions lol



Okay I deleted the config file and started over, making you an OP. Try it now.


----------



## itsaferbie

Added two more dunk tanks. I plan on doing all the colors when I get the time. And I put a Batman symbol on the now open sign to the dunk tanks.


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay I deleted the config file and started over, making you an OP. Try it now.



ok thanks i'll get on


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay I deleted the config file and started over, making you an OP. Try it now.



hmmm yeah worldedit still doesnt seem to even exist on the server


----------



## voyagerfan99

itsaferbie said:


> Added two more dunk tanks. I plan on doing all the colors when I get the time. And I put a Batman symbol on the now open sign to the dunk tanks.



Your original dunk tanks don't even work


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> hmmm yeah worldedit still doesnt seem to even exist on the server



Well I'm sorry, but I don't know what to tell you. I'll download it again.


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well I'm sorry, but I don't know what to tell you. I'll download it again.



ok but dont worry about it too much, the main reason i want it in is to add a schematic anyway which i think ill have to give to you first but that and its just easier to build on a large scale but if it doesnt work then than dont worry about it maybe try in another patch in the future


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay I figured out the issue. Try using WorldEdit now.


----------



## afsc102938

sweet world edit works, if you could stick this schematic in http://www.mcschematics.com/index.php?topic=2893.msg19662#msg19662 whenever you get a chance that would be cool. idk how to do it though but you can make it so i can spawn the schematic using worldedit


----------



## voyagerfan99

afsc102938 said:


> sweet world edit works, if you could stick this schematic in http://www.mcschematics.com/index.php?topic=2893.msg19662#msg19662 whenever you get a chance that would be cool. idk how to do it though but you can make it so i can spawn the schematic using worldedit



Can you shoot the schematic to me in an email? I don't want to register to the forum.


----------



## afsc102938

voyagerfan99 said:


> Can you shoot the schematic to me in an email? I don't want to register to the forum.



yeah no problem didnt realize you needed to register to download it(ive been a member there for quite some time) umm whats your email, i'll try to figure it out by looking on your profile and such here if you have it up somewhere

Edit: well i didnt find an email but i found your skype and i know you can send files on that so i added that up lol


----------



## itsaferbie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Your original dunk tanks don't even work



Hey now, I have a sign that says that the paintings don't land right sometimes . I wish the snowballs didn't explode when they hit the wall, or you could use slime balls instead to throw and they don't break.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

slime balls should bounce as well when thrown, like bouncy balls


----------



## voyagerfan99

itsaferbie said:


> Hey now, I have a sign that says that the paintings don't land right sometimes . I wish the snowballs didn't explode when they hit the wall, or you could use slime balls instead to throw and they don't break.



What I don't understand is how you're supposed to apply pressure to the pressure pad. Snowballs don't do it.


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> What I don't understand is how you're supposed to apply pressure to the pressure pad. Snowballs don't do it.



If you drop them on it should do with any item. If you throw them, it won't


----------



## PhotonCrasher

is there any sort of town or is it just the place near the big clocktower (bigben?)
and who made the tower? its pretty cool


----------



## itsaferbie

voyagerfan99 said:


> What I don't understand is how you're supposed to apply pressure to the pressure pad. Snowballs don't do it.



You're supposed to hit the painting, which will land on the pressure pad, hopefully, making the piston move so then the person falls in the water. Sorry for the confusion, I should have put more detail into what you're supposed to do.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

server down?


----------



## afsc102938

PhotonCrasher said:


> server down?



looks like it


----------



## voyagerfan99

It looks like the access point attached to the server is having issues, as I cannot remote into the main server. I'll be home in another hour and a half and look into it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server should be back up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

As per Aastii's request, I've transferred the server to a Tekkit server. In order to play, you need to download the Technic Launcher (.JAR is the best one that usually works best). Download it here: http://www.technicpack.net/launcher/

Please let me know if you experience any problems.


----------



## NyxCharon

voyagerfan99 said:


> As per Aastii's request, I've transferred the server to a Tekkit server. In order to play, you need to download the Technic Launcher (.JAR is the best one that usually works best). Download it here: http://www.technicpack.net/launcher/
> 
> Please let me know if you experience any problems.



Is there a specific version(mod?) I should have it on for the server? Or does it just depend on what mod I want?


----------



## voyagerfan99

NyxCharon said:


> Is there a specific version(mod?) I should have it on for the server? Or does it just depend on what mod I want?



Uh....what do you mean?


----------



## NyxCharon

Nevermind. I finally got in, but I'm currently stuck.  
I was referring to all the choices on the launcher, btw

Edit: Changed gamemodes and killed myself. Now I can 'move' (according to that minimap) but all I see is a blue screen.


----------



## voyagerfan99

NyxCharon said:


> Nevermind. I finally got in, but I'm currently stuck.
> I was referring to all the choices on the launcher, btw
> 
> Edit: Changed gamemodes and killed myself. Now I can 'move' (according to that minimap) but all I see is a blue screen.



Mine took a minute to load. I'll go in and remove your player profile.

EDIT: Okay, try that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Switched back to Buckitt. Experiencing issues with Tekkit.


----------



## Aastii

What was the issue you were having?

We have never had any problems on ours, on 2.1.1 or 3.0.x, from a client or server admin point of view


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> What was the issue you were having?
> 
> We have never had any problems on ours, on 2.1.1 or 3.0.x, from a client or server admin point of view



I didn't have issues earlier in the day when I logged in, but I tried logging in last night and I couldn't see anything where I spawned.

I'm away for the weekend, so I'm just going to leave the standard Bukkit server up and running until I get home Sunday.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

hey, im in the proccess of building ma house and would someone be kind enough to spawn me some grass blocks, cuase the dirt isny turnin to grass  :/ on ma roof garden (madjohn)


----------



## Aastii

PhotonCrasher said:


> hey, im in the proccess of building ma house and would someone be kind enough to spawn me some grass blocks, cuase the dirt isny turnin to grass  :/ on ma roof garden (madjohn)



If you are able to come online I will show you how to do it

=EDIT=

I assume this is your wooden and glass house with dirt + trees on top. Don't get rid of the dirt leading up to it if it is


----------



## PhotonCrasher

k i wont, and thanks, anything you want me to do?

Edit: oh i think i get it, does the grass spread up the stairs


----------



## Aastii

PhotonCrasher said:


> k i wont, and thanks, anything you want me to do?
> 
> Edit: oh i think i get it, does the grass spread up the stairs



Yes, grass will only spread to dirt within 2 blocks of itself when there is sufficient light. Grass won't just grow, so you have to build steps up like that. You can to it just 1 wide, but because it randomly generates the grass, by making it 3 wide you (theoretically) third the time it takes. Once you have that first bit of grass on top, you can get rid of the steps, it will spread from the top on its own then


----------



## SilentRabbit

SilentRabbit

(For the whitelist, please )


----------



## voyagerfan99

SilentRabbit said:


> SilentRabbit
> 
> (For the whitelist, please )



Added :good:


----------



## SilentRabbit

Cool thanks, logging in now


----------



## Aastii

If I send you my file structure and configs for Tekkit, could you look at getting it up and running again and find out what was wrong? Or I will pm you my server details and you can see if it is a client issue rather than server. It adds so much to the game, it is almost criminal not to have it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Sure Aastii, shoot me a PM with the details. I'd like to get it up and running as well; just haven't had time lately to work on it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay, I got my spawn issue resolved with the Tekkit server. Let me know if you have issues with it.


----------



## Aastii

At work on my lunch atm however with it being an active public server, I would seriously recommend seeing up groups to limit who can spawn in blocks and possibly remove either nuclear reactors and nukes or remove uranium so they cannot be built.

When used properly they are fine however there is always the chance for inexperienced players experimenting or for growers to exploit the big boom


----------



## Gooberman

:/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman said:


> :/



See the first post and download Technic Launcher. That's all you need.



Aastii said:


> At work on my lunch atm however with it being an active public server, I would seriously recommend seeing up groups to limit who can spawn in blocks and possibly remove either nuclear reactors and nukes or remove uranium so they cannot be built.
> 
> When used properly they are fine however there is always the chance for inexperienced players experimenting or for growers to exploit the big boom



Like I said, I have NO idea what I'm doing. I could use some help


----------



## Aastii

I was in the server for about 2 minutes, went far away until I found an area where the new blocks started to spawn, and the server has gone down 

Tried to catch you on Steam, will get you all the files and what not that we currently use when you are back


----------



## PhotonCrasher

hmm i keep getting lag spikes whenever i place or destroy a block  :/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah there is quite a lag spike with the server here and there unfortunately.


----------



## Aastii

Yea, there was a pretty big one before 

=EDIT=

When you have a spare minute, can you load the backup you made before the kaboom? Should have really turned the quarry off, now I have a big ass hole in the middle of where I was planning on build lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

So much lag from that nuke haha


----------



## PhotonCrasher

'minecraft has run out of memory'  :/ ah well, do you know where the tekkit launcher saves its files??


----------



## Aastii

Don't edit the files, it is NOT the same as increasing memory on vanilla Minecraft.

Open the launcher, click options. Change the amount of allocated memory. Done


----------



## PhotonCrasher

Aastii said:


> Don't edit the files, it is NOT the same as increasing memory on vanilla Minecraft.
> 
> Open the launcher, click options. Change the amount of allocated memory. Done



hmm i can only seem to shose about 1.5 gb's of ram  :/ maybe its not a ram issue


----------



## Thanatos

What gives?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanatos said:


> What gives?



Delete your download of Technic Launcher. Download both the JAR and EXE. Run the EXE, and if it doesn't launch, then launch the JAR.


----------



## Virssagòn

I'm releasing my server after exams, it will be cracked.
more information will be given on release. (Mysterious ;p )

Only need a better upload speed, does someone know any solution?
I goy only 1.4 Mb\s...


----------



## voyagerfan99

SmileMan said:


> I'm releasing my server after exams, it will be cracked.
> more information will be given on release. (Mysterious ;p )
> 
> Only need a better upload speed, does someone know any solution?
> I goy only 1.4 Mb\s...



How will your server be cracked? You don't need to pay to host a server....

And the only way to get a better upload speed is to pay for it.


----------



## Aastii

SmileMan said:


> I'm releasing my server after exams, it will be cracked.
> more information will be given on release. (Mysterious ;p )
> 
> Only need a better upload speed, does someone know any solution?
> I goy only 1.4 Mb\s...





voyagerfan99 said:


> How will your server be cracked? You don't need to pay to host a server....
> 
> And the only way to get a better upload speed is to pay for it.



He means he will make it so it doesn't check against Minecraft.net, so you can play with or without a valid premium account. As that encourages people to not buy the game, do not post it anywhere at any point on the forums


----------



## Virssagòn

Aastii said:


> He means he will make it so it doesn't check against Minecraft.net, so you can play with or without a valid premium account. As that encourages people to not buy the game, do not post it anywhere at any point on the forums



oeps...
yeah, just because some friends don't have premium :S
But I'm considering to make it premium... (because of hackers)


----------



## PhotonCrasher

yeh its worth buying the game, all the features you get in the game are great, and its good to be able to join servers. although i dunno how much it costs atm, i bought it back in alpha


----------



## Virssagòn

PhotonCrasher said:


> yeh its worth buying the game, all the features you get in the game are great, and its good to be able to join servers. although i dunno how much it costs atm, i bought it back in alpha



I got premium...
but my friends not :S


----------



## PhotonCrasher

hmm, i see, yeh ma friends have al just started to play it on xbox and im left on pc  :/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay guys, wanna try and stay on topic here? Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay guys, wanna try and stay on topic here? Thanks.


We sorry sir.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> We sorry sir.



Get outta here Geoff


----------



## PhotonCrasher

hmm its a pity we cany spawn items, will there ever be a group that could teleport and spawn certain items?

also in other notes, can we get the plugin that lets you do /sethome and /home?

edit: i guess the servers down


----------



## voyagerfan99

PhotonCrasher said:


> hmm its a pity we cany spawn items, will there ever be a group that could teleport and spawn certain items?
> 
> also in other notes, can we get the plugin that lets you do /sethome and /home?



It's a Tekkit server. You can spawn whatever items you need.

As far as the plugin goes, find me the name of it and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## SilentRabbit

It doesnt let me spawn items in!

Also nice one on becoming a moderator voyagerfan!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Voyager, can you add me on mincraft. It is: renr

I will probably be tomorrow, and Saturday.
So I will need your server info.


----------



## itsaferbie

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Voyager, can you add me on mincraft. It is: renr
> 
> I will probably be tomorrow, and Saturday.
> So I will need your server info.



The IP is on the first page of the thread.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey guys. Some of you are already aware I'm running a dedicated Minecraft server. I thought I should create an info thread on server status, updates, and other misc. stuff. If you have any suggestions on improvements and/or mods to the server, please feel free to post in this thread and let me know.
> 
> Please note there is currently a whitelist in effect. If you wish to join the server, please post your Minecraft username and I'll add you to the list.
> 
> 
> This is also a Tekkit server. In order to join, you are required to download and run Minecraft using the Technic Launcher. You can download it from HERE. The .JAR version usually works best.
> 
> 
> 
> Also note that the Residence plugin has been added to allow players to protect their creations. Please see this page for information on commands and a tutorial video of how to implement commands.
> http://residencebukkitmod.wikispaces.com/
> _Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any dwellings or creations that are destroyed by other players. I offer you the opportunity to protect it with the Residence Plugin, but YOU must take the initiative to protect it._
> 
> *Mod List*
> Residence - For creating security around your creations
> Timber - Chop one block of tree with any axe and the entire tree comes down.
> CoreProtect - Logging of block breaks and placements. If you grief, I'll see it.
> WorldEdit - Easily edit large areas of land
> 
> *General Rules:*
> Be courteous to other players. If you didn't build it, don't destroy it. Simple enough.
> 
> 
> *CURRENT SERVER STATUS:* UP AND RUNNING
> 
> *CURRENT SERVER IP:* 96.32.27.17:25565



Is it this the same ip?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Is it this the same ip?



Haven't changed the post, so no it hasn't changed.


----------



## Thanatos

Can you tell me how, exactly, to play now that I have to download crap?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

voyagerfan99 said:


> Haven't changed the post, so no it hasn't changed.



Did you add me?


----------



## itsaferbie

Is the server down? Cause it says its not up for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanatos said:


> Can you tell me how, exactly, to play now that I have to download crap?



Just download the two Technic Launcher files I mentioned in the first post. Run the EXE first, then launch it with the JAR file if the EXE doesn't work.



Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Did you add me?



Not yet. I will in a second.



itsaferbie said:


> Is the server down? Cause it says its not up for me.



Looks like Windows Server installed new updates and rebooted, logging off the terminal session the server runs off. It's been restarted. Might go down for a few minutes again shortly though.


----------



## itsaferbie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Looks like Windows Server installed new updates and rebooted, logging off the terminal session the server runs off. It's been restarted.



Alrighty thanks for the update!


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> Just download the two Technic Launcher files I mentioned in the first post. Run the EXE first, then launch it with the JAR file if the EXE doesn't work.



So... can you link me to the download page? because i did it last time and it didnt make any changes to my minecraft file. it did, however, let me play a different minecraft window through the launcher. I'd have to open up the tekkit launcher every time i wanted to play with the mod.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanatos said:


> So... can you link me to the download page? because i did it last time and it didnt make any changes to my minecraft file. it did, however, let me play a different minecraft window through the launcher. I'd have to open up the tekkit launcher every time i wanted to play with the mod.



The download links are on the first post. And yes, to play on the server you use the second window it pops up with the launcher, as it runs a totally different version of minecraft.

Server is running again BTW.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I currently have no idea how much power the server actually draws, but I'm looking forward to the electric bill.

*If you enjoy playing on this server, please consider donating to help cover server costs. You can CLICK HERE to donate. Every donation is appreciated!*

Hell, raise enough money and I could upgrade to a faster server!


----------



## PhotonCrasher

can hunterhorgan be added to the whitelist please (a freind)


----------



## voyagerfan99

PhotonCrasher said:


> can hunterhorgan be added to the whitelist please (a freind)



Added :good:


----------



## Thanatos

god, this mod pack is so complicated. it's like 3 separate packs in one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanatos said:


> god, this mod pack is so complicated. it's like 3 separate packs in one.



It's a bunch of mods all packed into one, but it's far from complicated.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

if you ever get the time, can you give me permissions to spawn items? thanks

madjohn


----------



## itsaferbie

PhotonCrasher said:


> if you ever get the time, can you give me permissions to spawn items? thanks
> 
> madjohn



You should be able to use the Too Many Items mod that is installed in the Technic Pack.

Also, I think there should be two more dunk tanks  Has anyone used them yet? I think we should have a little competition with them sometime too.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PhotonCrasher said:


> if you ever get the time, can you give me permissions to spawn items? thanks
> 
> madjohn



Unless you can tell me how to do that, I won't be doing that.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

hmm, ill try and think about it, i assume you have not modified the permissions file at all. its a .yml file or sumthing


----------



## PhotonCrasher

itsaferbie said:


> You should be able to use the Too Many Items mod that is installed in the Technic Pack.
> 
> Also, I think there should be two more dunk tanks  Has anyone used them yet? I think we should have a little competition with them sometime too.



are you op'd?


----------



## voyagerfan99

PhotonCrasher said:


> are you op'd?



Yes he is.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

ah, thats why he can spawn items (use tmi), well i guess il start to fiddle around with perms file


----------



## PhotonCrasher

k well ive set up the perms on ma server, so ill send the perm file over to ya and the plugins you need to download k?, it should maybe work.  the 2 plugins you will need are Essentials Core http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/essentials/ and bukkit perms http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/permbukkit/files/4-permissions-bukkit-v1-6/ 
once you have installed those two plugins start the server, then stop it, (to create the config file). next go to your plugins folder, then PermissionsBukkit folder and then replace the config file with the one i will somehow send you. Then start the server again.

EDIT: pm'd you config file


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay Photon, I loaded the necessary plugins and copied your permissions file. Let me know how it works for you :good:


----------



## PhotonCrasher

k ill just check it

Edit: that works well, now anyone in the builder catagory under users in the perms file can sethome, spawn items change weather and warp. (no access to vital commands)

if you need anyhelp to add new users to the perms just ask.


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay Photon, I loaded the necessary plugins and copied your permissions file. Let me know how it works for you :good:



hey voyager, just I question about your server pc.
How good is your upload speed? (speedtest.net)

Because don't know what the problem of lagg is on my server...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I usually have an upload speed between 2-5mbps. It spiked at 4 when I just now tested it. But I do have major lag on the server sometimes.

Oh and mind you, I'm running the server ON actual server hardware - HP Proliant DL380 G3.


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> I usually have an upload speed between 2-5mbps. It spiked at 4 when I just now tested it. But I do have major lag on the server sometimes.
> 
> Oh and mind you, I'm running the server ON actual server hardware - HP Proliant DL380 G3.



k, then I need to upgrade some bit...
got 1mb/s upload xD, but my dad is gonna buy fibernet shake: that gives min 4mb/s upload and 60 mb/s download speed!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Well, I tried it, on Friday, and today, and it didn't work, it gave me an error of sorts.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Well, I tried it, on Friday, and today, and it didn't work, it gave me an error of sorts.



"Error of sorts". Real descriptive.

Are you connecting with the Technic Launcher (as mentioned in the first post) or straight Minecraft? As said in first post, you need the Technic Launcher in order to play on this server.


----------



## voyagerfan99

FYI: I'm going to spawn a new map. The old one will still be saved, so I can revery anytime. But for now we'll start a new map.

I've also made an addendum: I'll run both a Tekkit and non-tekkit server. The regular server will have the same map it's had. The Tekkit server will have a new map to allow better use of the resourses.

For the non tekkit map, add port 25566 to the end of the IP
For the Tekkit server, add port 25565 at the end of the IP.

This is currently experimental. We'll see what kind of lag and whatnot we get. The Tekkit server already has clock issues running (possibly due to the folding clients also running).

Please let me know of any issues since the changes I made


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

voyagerfan99 said:


> "Error of sorts". Real descriptive.
> 
> Are you connecting with the Technic Launcher (as mentioned in the first post) or straight Minecraft? As said in first post, you need the Technic Launcher in order to play on this server.



Oh, that's why it didn't work.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Oh, that's why it didn't work.



Yes indeed 

In any case, I am running both vanilla Minecraft (you can join with any Minecraft) and a Tekkit Minecraft server. Simply change the port number at the end of the IP depending on what server you want to join.


----------



## Thanatos

Why is the tekkit server so laggy??? I was over by some guy's huge pumping facility and it must of exploded because he forgot to cool the engines. when I got there there wasn't any lag, but all of the engines were red and then the lag hit. So i'm guessing they exploded.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanatos said:


> Why is the tekkit server so laggy??? I was over by some guy's huge pumping facility and it must of exploded because he forgot to cool the engines. when I got there there wasn't any lag, but all of the engines were red and then the lag hit. So i'm guessing they exploded.



The amount of stuff going on at once, along with the amount of plugins Tekkit has running make for a fair bit of lag.


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> The amount of stuff going on at once, along with the amount of plugins Tekkit has running make for a fair bit of lag.



It's completely unplayable for me.


----------



## itsaferbie

I can't login to either one of the servers. I could on the Tekkit one, but not anymore, I can't even get the vanilla one to show up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay I'll restart them all. I'll also run out and see how I can connect when I'm not home.

EDIT: They're restarted.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay so I'm at work testing connections with the standard Minecraft server. I couldn't connect either. Turns out I forgot to forward the correct port  You should be able to connect to the standard server now.

Wow there is so much lag on the Tekkit server. It is unplayable. I need to figure out how to give it more RAM I think.


----------



## itsaferbie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay so I'm at work testing connections with the standard Minecraft server. I couldn't connect either. Turns out I forgot to forward the correct port  You should be able to connect to the standard server now.
> 
> Wow there is so much lag on the Tekkit server. It is unplayable. I need to figure out how to give it more RAM I think.



Yep, I was able to connect to the vanilla server no problem. As for the Tekkit server, I was able to join and didn't have a ton of lag, just a minor problem loading in and that was it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay I was only able to allocate another 512MB of RAM to the Tekkit server. We'll see how that is.


----------



## itsaferbie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay I was only able to allocate another 512MB of RAM to the Tekkit server. We'll see how that is.



I'll give it a look when I get home.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The tekkit server is still laggy as almighty hell. I'm currently copying it to my desktop to see how it runs on newer hardware.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tekkit server will be down for a while. Vanilla will still be up and running.


----------



## Aastii

I really don't think it would be the memory causing issues. Ours was running stellar on 512MB, we only had to up to 1GB when the map got very large. Are you still on the older map for the tekkit server?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> I really don't think it would be the memory causing issues. Ours was running stellar on 512MB, we only had to up to 1GB when the map got very large. Are you still on the older map for the tekkit server?



I just have the regular server running at the moment.


----------



## voyagerfan99

As much as I'd love to run a Tekkit server for you guys, it just looks to be impossible. The lag is just far too great. If anyone can come up with an idea for implementing the server, let me know.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

So the server is down?


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> So the server is down?



The Tekkit server is, but the standard minecraft server (port 25566) is up.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Oh, I got the ports wrong. Ok.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server back up after shutdown due to thunder storms.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PLEASE NOTE: The IP address has changed! My router died and I fought with the modem a lot, so the IP changed. New IP address is 96.32.42.127. The first post will be modified to reflect these changes.


----------



## itsaferbie

voyagerfan99 said:


> PLEASE NOTE: The IP address has changed! My router died and I fought with the modem a lot, so the IP changed. New IP address is 96.32.42.127. The first post will be modified to reflect these changes.



Is it still the 25566 for the vanilla server?

I also added some Mario pixel art to the server.


----------



## voyagerfan99

itsaferbie said:


> Is it still the 25566 for the vanilla server?
> 
> I also added some Mario pixel art to the server.



Actually it looks like the port is back to 25565. I'll make a note on the first page.


----------



## voyagerfan99

So, my good ASUS router died the other night and I need to RMA it. I have a temporary router in place, but it is very slow and inefficient compared to the ASUS, so I'll be taking the server offline for the next few weeks until I get my router back.


----------



## Aastii

Well there is a surprise, something made by Asus failing


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> Well there is a surprise, something made by Asus failing



The only reason it died was because we suffered brownouts the other night and they killed the router. Otherwise it's a very nice and fast router.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server will be back up momentarily. The IP address has once again changed.

New IP: 24.177.248.76


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't believe anyone has been playing on the server lately so for the time being I have shut it down to save power. If you'd like it up again I'll migrate it over to my desktop which I leave on all day long.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't believe anyone has been playing on the server lately so for the time being I have shut it down to save power. If you'd like it up again I'll migrate it over to my desktop which I leave on all day long.



Keep meaning to play on it but it's been down so


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> Keep meaning to play on it but it's been down so



Well speak up


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well speak up



The Lucas hath spoke.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll kick it back on when I get home.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay it's up

Public IP - 24.177.248.76 

Tekkit port is 25565
Vanilla port - 25566


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll be on vacation for the next week. The servers will be offline.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is back up. Original post has been edited.


----------



## byteninja2

Free bump. More people play the server! Not that we can, server down


----------



## voyagerfan99

96.32.24.21 is the current IP address. Original post has been updated with that information.

Also, don't forget to specify the 25566 port for Vanilla Minecraft, as 25565 is used for my Tekkit server (which requires the Technic launcher to run).


----------



## byteninja2

Still doesnt work. Technic plain wont reach the tekkit server, and the vannila says End Of Line when trying to connect.


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Still doesnt work. Technic plain wont reach the tekkit server, and the vannila says End Of Line when trying to connect.



Vanilla works fine. Try deleting your Minecraft exe and re-downloading. I don't have Technic downloaded at the moment, nor do I currently have time to test it.


----------



## Aastii

byteninja2 said:


> Still doesnt work. Technic plain wont reach the tekkit server, and the vannila says End Of Line when trying to connect.



Make sure you are on the same version as the server


----------



## byteninja2

Aastii said:


> Make sure you are on the same version as the server


Ahhh... I had downgraded to 1.2.5 to use SPC.


----------



## voyagerfan99

As of this weekend, the server is permanently down. Thanks for using it while it was around :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> The server is officially down. Thanks for using it while it was around :good:



Mine is up, but not ready...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> The server is officially down. Thanks for using it while it was around :good:



Kinda sad


----------



## itsaferbie

voyagerfan99 said:


> As of this weekend, the server is permanently down. Thanks for using it while it was around :good:



As a farewell to the server, you could maybe post screen shots of all the stuff that was made?


----------



## voyagerfan99

itsaferbie said:


> As a farewell to the server, you could maybe post screen shots of all the stuff that was made?



Next time I'm home I'll start the (physical) server back up so I can do that. I like that idea :good:


----------

